# which vinyl cutter should I get for my budget?



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Craft Robo Pro - Idiot*

I have been serching and trying to get educated on cutters for about the last week and for the last 5 hours straight. I have the demand for black shirts with white lettering or logos, and figured this was my best option. 
My question is my budget is kind of low and would like some advice as to what cutter is recommended by everyone.
I would be using it mostly to cut shirt transfers. The majority of the transfers I have done have been on 8 1/2 X 11 paper. So would the Roland SV12 be sufficient? 
I would really love some feed back on this.

As for your link Adam I was able to view it, it opened up with Quick time. I hope that helps somebody that can help you. Like I said I am just looking into getting one so I can not help you at all. Sorry. 
I can say it is just like you described, the eye seemed to find the first mark with no problem but not the second. I'm not sure on the second mark if the eye was on all the time, it seemed like I only saw it once and that was when it went over the line going the width of the paper. It didn't seem like it recogonized the line going the length of the paper. 
I am only stating what I saw, or at least what I think I saw. Again I know nothing about these machines.
Thats why I am asking for everyones opinion on what is a good one for what I need it for.
Thanks in advance to any help!

Good luck Adam!


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Craft Robo Pro - Idiot*



BandM said:


> I have been serching and trying to get educated on cutters for about the last week and for the last 5 hours straight. I have the demand for black shirts with white lettering or logos, and figured this was my best option.
> My question is my budget is kind of low and would like some advice as to what cutter is recommended by everyone.
> I would be using it mostly to cut shirt transfers. The majority of the transfers I have done have been on 8 1/2 X 11 paper. So would the Roland SV12 be sufficient?
> I would really love some feed back on this.
> ...


check out specialty graphics they have a craft robo for 299.00 also check out us cutters they have some reasonable priced cutters.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Bandm, the Roland sv12 is a hobby class cutter and more than likely would not cut other materials you might want to do, and for that matter so is the graphtec craft robo, if you want to get into a small machine in the pro class I would suggest the graphtec craft robo pro ce5000-40 this machine will stand up to anything you might want to do. This machine will take 19" material and cut almost 15",,, a low cost alternative to a contour cut machine would also be the US cutter laser pointer, there seems to be a lot of controversy about this cutter but I have a friend that really likes his.

R.


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I do agree that the Craft Robo for $299 is to small, and the problem is I can't swing the craft robo pro ce5000-40, if I am looking at the right one at Specialty Graphics, its around $950. I would really like to get that one but again can't afford it. There is one at Cutterpros the ProCut CR630 for around $550. Can some one give me some opinions on that machine? I also checked Ebay to see if I could find one I could afford and I came across another website Signmax.us they have this SM 24 for around $650 that also does engraving. But again I'm not sure what I'm looking at to know for sure that this machine will do what I need it to as far as cutting t shirt transfers and vinyl. 
If this is wrong to be putting up these other websites I appoligize, but if I could get some one who knows what to look for check these 2 out and give me thier opinions I would greatly appreciate it.
​


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you just need a cutter or a contour cutter for cutting transfers, if you just need a cutter look at Pcut from us cutters, the cutterpro looks like a p cut,, I own a copam and it has a optical eye for material measuring only which is great, while I am not connected with US cutters in any way I am just talking about my expierance with the Copam from them, its a great cutter, you can bid on e bay and get a great deal on them.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

BandM said:


> Thanks for the advice, I do agree that the Craft Robo for $299 is to small, and the problem is I can't swing the craft robo pro ce5000-40, if I am looking at the right one at Specialty Graphics, its around $950. I would really like to get that one but again can't afford it. There is one at Cutterpros the ProCut CR630 for around $550. Can some one give me some opinions on that machine? I also checked Ebay to see if I could find one I could afford and I came across another website Signmax.us they have this SM 24 for around $650 that also does engraving. But again I'm not sure what I'm looking at to know for sure that this machine will do what I need it to as far as cutting t shirt transfers and vinyl.
> If this is wrong to be putting up these other websites I appoligize, but if I could get some one who knows what to look for check these 2 out and give me thier opinions I would greatly appreciate it.


i don't know if this will acutually help u but i won a ct630 24 inch pcut w stand off ebay for 300.00 bucks from us cutters. i don't know nobody else that cheap. i also have heard negatives as much as positives about this cutter more positive though. they have a lot of customers and repeat customers so they must be doing something right. hopefully after my learning curve it will be okkay. also i spoke with a roland rep and he told me that these pcut r good beginning cutters until u can afford a commercial one. so after him telling me that i purchased mine.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

What is the target number youre trying to keep your budget in? A remanufactured machine or a used one may also be a place to look. i know many people dont care for Fleabay but if you take the time and ask questions, you can find a great deal. You have to know what you want the machine to do. 
Id even link a few auctions to here and ask the opinion of those around. And dont bid of out right buy anything that sounds too good to let get away, its worth it to wiat and find a good one. I agree you should attempt to find a machine that has optic sensors so that you can contour cut. And make sure the size will fit your needs. If the 15' machines are what you need and nothing more than by all means start your search there. As much as I know it may draw unwanted attention but, look for a brand with a proven track record. Beginning a business by experimenting with your capitol is a tough way to start. But thats just my opinion. If you need any questions answered but a particular cutter, PM me and Ill answer what i can.


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I'm not sure. I need to cut transfers but also want to cut vinyl, but if being able to do both is to expensive I would have to get one that just cut transfers for now. We need to be able to put white lettering and designs on black shirts. 
That cutter I mentioned on signmax.us also does engraving which I would like that option also, but I don't know if it will cut a transfer. I have to do more checking with them yet.
I will check out that Copam right now, can you tell me what is an average price for that?
Thanks much plan b, I appreciate the help.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you are wanting to contour cut transfers then the copam is not the one you're wanting. Any machine that cuts transfers will also cut heat vinyl, as far as I know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

IF you are going to do contour cutting...the lasercutter is the least expensive...as to how good..not sure...but you are not going to get a contour cutting machine cheaply...I think the lasercutter is around $500...not sure. I have not seen/nor used it...some like it...at first some hated it...go to US cutters user forum to find out more


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

I will do that. But now I have to try and fix my daughters car. YEAH!!! But thanks for the help.


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I have done some more checking and talking to USCutters and to Signmax, US said in order to cut shirt transfers I would need a cutter that does contour cutting, I'm not sure what they mean by that but, they recommended the laser point 24. 
My next question about that system is, do I need to buy the stand for it? I have room on my desk top, or is this not a good idea?
I need to talk more with Signmax but they also have a 24" vinyl cutter that also can do engraving and pouncing. I don't know what pouncing is. It also comes with Winpcsign 2007 software. The problem is they are sold out of them right now and won't have more for about 2 weeks. This seems like a good thing to me, that they are selling them.
One thing that does have me concerned with US is they only offer 180 day warrenty, where Signmax offers 1 year.
I would appreciate any opinions on this information.


----------



## freemane1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought the Creation P-Cut630 without the stand and kick myself for doing so. You will probably want to move it around once in awhile and without the stand it won't be easy. Good luck on your search.

Freeman


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

BandM said:


> Well I have done some more checking and talking to USCutters and to Signmax, US said in order to cut shirt transfers I would need a cutter that does contour cutting, I'm not sure what they mean by that but, they recommended the laser point 24.
> My next question about that system is, do I need to buy the stand for it? I have room on my desk top, or is this not a good idea?
> I need to talk more with Signmax but they also have a 24" vinyl cutter that also can do engraving and pouncing. I don't know what pouncing is. It also comes with Winpcsign 2007 software. The problem is they are sold out of them right now and won't have more for about 2 weeks. This seems like a good thing to me, that they are selling them.
> One thing that does have me concerned with US is they only offer 180 day warrenty, where Signmax offers 1 year.
> I would appreciate any opinions on this information.


i bought it with the stand. and from my understanding the warranty is for one year but the parts r 180 days.


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

I just went on the UScutter web site and yes it does say 1 yr warrenty down towards the bottom of the page of the laser point 24 but towards the top of the page it says 180 day warrenty (on parts). So what is the difference? What does the 1 yr warrenty cover if the parts are only covered for the 180 days? I mean if some thing breaks at 200 days and I need a PART to fix it is it covered? Thats kind of confusing to me. When I emailed US they said in order to cut t shirt transfers I would need the laser point in order to make contour cuts, but I also just picked up that in there software description it says " We are still working on the software, but we intend to release a version of SignBlazer Elements (free update) that will enable contour cutting capability that allows the user to correct for skew using the laser pointer to manually align to registration marks in the software." 
So does this then mean that if I did buy it now I still would not be able to cut transfers until they come up with a software update? Again I'm confused by this.
HELP!!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

BandM said:


> I just went on the UScutter web site and yes it does say 1 yr warrenty down towards the bottom of the page of the laser point 24 but towards the top of the page it says 180 day warrenty (on parts). So what is the difference? What does the 1 yr warrenty cover if the parts are only covered for the 180 days? I mean if some thing breaks at 200 days and I need a PART to fix it is it covered? Thats kind of confusing to me. When I emailed US they said in order to cut t shirt transfers I would need the laser point in order to make contour cuts, but I also just picked up that in there software description it says " We are still working on the software, but we intend to release a version of SignBlazer Elements (free update) that will enable contour cutting capability that allows the user to correct for skew using the laser pointer to manually align to registration marks in the software."
> So does this then mean that if I did buy it now I still would not be able to cut transfers until they come up with a software update? Again I'm confused by this.
> HELP!!


US Cutter does not provide the same warranty from all of their points of sale. Read the specifics of the warranty at the listing you are purchasing from and that's what you are getting. 

Understand also if you purchase a new cutter from them and it arrives DOA you will be paying the freight charges out of your pockect to get it replaced..that or you will be taking a screwdriver to it yourself and waiting and waiting for them to send parts to fix it. This is based on my experience with them.

When _functioning correctly_, the Laserpoint and SignBlazer Elements will now allow you to contour cut. This software has had some real issues in the past that are supposedly now corrected. I walked away from using SignBlazer after some of my concerns with crashes were officially met with belittlement and accusation that I must have an inferior computer.

This cutter uses the simplest method possible to contour cut. You physically line the laser dot with registration marks, the software notes the denoted locations and counts for the cuts. Most everything else that you will pay more for will actually recognize the registration marks thru laser reflection while performing this fuction automatically. Some of the even more expensive machines will follow your printed contour lines with the laser allowing for a more accurate cut.

Slow down, take a deep breathe and do some more research, it ain't like the price of cutters is gonna skyrocket the day after tomorrow.


----------



## BandM (Nov 26, 2007)

So CuttingEdge do you have a cutter from USCutter? 
As for doing research thats what I have been doing its seems like 24hrs a day for the past 2 weeks. I'm not concerned about the price jumping overnight but I would like to get a cutter so I can start working with it.
I would love to buy a nice Roland and be ready to go, but its just not possable, I have no choice but to buy a cheaper machine, and that's why I am trying to get opinions on these cutters. There are a few different companies that offer these less exspensive machines and I am just trying to narrow it down, I have sort of done that between USCutter and Signmax, and now I think I just need to know which cutter I should go with between these companies, unless I get advised on a different place that is compairable to those 2 companies.
So is there a specific cutter you would advise me on? 
Thanks for the info and for your help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

BandM...you are correct...you cannot do contour cutting until the software has been released... I thought they had done so...but maybe they haven't... I would contact them direct..


----------



## Coachstep1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Summa Cutter-I bought it from Digital Arts 3 years ago and havn't had a problem at all-I use my co-cut pro to cut any design-great for black shirts with white econoprint or jackets with Gorilla-


----------



## barbara08 (Apr 2, 2008)

freemane1 said:


> I bought the Creation P-Cut630 without the stand and kick myself for doing so. You will probably want to move it around once in awhile and without the stand it won't be easy. Good luck on your search.
> 
> Freeman


I do not know exactly what to tell you but I will tell you my store. 

I bought a Procut CR-630 plotter cutter it was priced okay but the software was only a demo. A waste of my time because at $900.00 I was not going to buy it Flexi 8... Now my cutters as been sitting here for a month and a half . I can not find a different software that works with Procut CR-630 .

So make sure you find out about the software. What type of software comes with cutter, make sure it's not just a demo driver.

You have to have software that works your cutter. I did not understand it. I should have asked more questions.

Good Luck

If anyone has any help with a software that works with Procut CR-630 ( not CT )...let me know...Please

Barbara


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

barbara08 said:


> I do not know exactly what to tell you but I will tell you my store.
> 
> I bought a Procut CR-630 plotter cutter it was priced okay but the software was only a demo. A waste of my time because at $900.00 I was not going to buy it Flexi 8... Now my cutters as been sitting here for a month and a half . I can not find a different software that works with Procut CR-630 .
> 
> ...


 
SignBlazer and SignCut X2 should both work with that model of cutter. It is the same unit we offer, but sold by someone else.

Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)
Sign Software, Vinyl Cutters, Large Format Printing, SignBlazer, HotShot, Omega, Newstar


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

For those wanting more information about the LaserPoint Contour cutting series, here is a recently released review: Long Overdue Plotter Review - Signforums.com


----------



## barbara08 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is for all people that are looking to buy a cutter. The cutters are not as costly as the program you will need to make the cutter work. Beware !!!!! Before buying any cutter find out what type of program CD/DVD you will need to make your cutter cut. I bought a Procut Signature CR-630 In the ad it said program Flexi 8 demo was included. I never asked how much it would cost me to upgrade the program, to my surprise it costs 900.00 to upgrade from flexi 8 demo. I should have ask if there was another program I could use with my cutter to replace the flexi 8 program. But I did not so my cutter sat in the box for weeks nows. I used all my start up money to buy every color vinyl, different size tape, sign frames.
SO MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THYE PROGRAM OUT, ASK IF YOU CAN NOT AFORD TO GRADE IS THERE ANOTHER PROGRAM YOU CAN USE. 
fOR ALL OF YOU THINKING OF BUYING PROCUT SIGNATURE CR-630 ON EBAY YOU CAN GET IT FOR UNDER 400.00 AND I HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT WINPC USING AS CPUT CT630 IT WILL WORK THE CR-630. WINPC IS ONLY 89.00... I AM BUYING IT, KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME. I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF IT WORKS OR NOT. 
IF ANYONE ELSE IS USING THIS PCUT CT-630 ON PROCUT SIGNATURE CR-630 PLEASE LET ALL OF US KNOW. YOU CAN REALLY HELP THE PEOPLE LOOKING TO BUY A CUTTER WITH YOUR INFORMATION.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

Barbara,
I am really sorry to hear that you paid $900 for that machine.

You can download trial versions of both SignBlazer and Signcut. I personally think SignBlazer Elements is superior to all other "Starter" software. WinPCSign for $89.99 is not their full version either.

Download the trial of SignBlazer here:

http://www.colorchromefirst.com/SignBlazer_Ele_ments_USCutter.htm

Use Creation CT630 HPGL driver. 




barbara08 said:


> This is for all people that are looking to buy a cutter. The cutters are not as costly as the program you will need to make the cutter work. Beware !!!!! Before buying any cutter find out what type of program CD/DVD you will need to make your cutter cut. I bought a Procut Signature CR-630 In the ad it said program Flexi 8 demo was included. I never asked how much it would cost me to upgrade the program, to my surprise it costs 900.00 to upgrade from flexi 8 demo. I should have ask if there was another program I could use with my cutter to replace the flexi 8 program. But I did not so my cutter sat in the box for weeks nows. I used all my start up money to buy every color vinyl, different size tape, sign frames.
> SO MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THYE PROGRAM OUT, ASK IF YOU CAN NOT AFORD TO GRADE IS THERE ANOTHER PROGRAM YOU CAN USE.
> fOR ALL OF YOU THINKING OF BUYING PROCUT SIGNATURE CR-630 ON EBAY YOU CAN GET IT FOR UNDER 400.00 AND I HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT WINPC USING AS CPUT CT630 IT WILL WORK THE CR-630. WINPC IS ONLY 89.00... I AM BUYING IT, KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME. I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF IT WORKS OR NOT.
> IF ANYONE ELSE IS USING THIS PCUT CT-630 ON PROCUT SIGNATURE CR-630 PLEASE LET ALL OF US KNOW. YOU CAN REALLY HELP THE PEOPLE LOOKING TO BUY A CUTTER WITH YOUR INFORMATION.


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought the signmax 48" cutter I had a few problems getting it set -up but know it works great it came the winpcsign pro 2007 software really good software a few rolls of vinyl extra blades it does engraving some training software and a lot of fonts and logos all for under $800.00 dollars including shipping off ebay it took me 2 weeks to make my money back.
Greg


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The bottom line is that the OP needs a plotter that will contour cut (cut inkjet transfers).

Your options are (for 15" and up machines):


US Cutter LaserPoint - I have one in-hand, but have not tested it yet so I don't know if it's more of a hobby- or professional-class machine
Roland Stika 15" - Hobby-class machine
Graphtec CraftROBO Pro - Professional-class machine, but can be finicky when it comes to finding registration marks
Graphtec CE5000-60 24" plotter - Professional-class machine, but has the same issues with finding registration marks, and is $1400
Roland GX-24 - Professional-class machine, reads registration marks with no problem, but is $1600 (without a stand)
Summa? Professional-class, but I don't know if they contour cut. Also over $1500.
Prices go up from there.

If it's all you can swing, your best bet is the LaserPoint from US Cutter. If there's ANY way you can get the money, if your main business is cutting inkjet transfers...do whatever you can to get the Roland GX-24.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will say , I bought a less expensive unit at first. I am now going to upgrade to a better unit. I was luck and use the first cutter to pay for the new one. I'm leaning toward the Roland Gx 24. I wish you the best of luck. ...... JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, that's another thing to consider, and for some, the ONLY way to do it. 

BUT...if there's any way to come up with the money for a GX-24, it's WELL worth it for its contour cutting abilities.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Barbara Any luck?

I have one on the way, should receive it by Friday


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Can everyone that read or posted here post what they bought ? PLEASE and how easy or hard it was to get working and happy or disappointed?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a Gcc cutter for thr price. I made money with it and still use it to make money. I take the Gcc on the road for shows. I bought a GX24 and keep it in the shop. I have had days when they both are cutting. If I had the money, I would have bought the Gx24 first and would have never bought a second cutter, that being said buying a less expensive cutter first never hurt my cutting abilities. It did however enhance my ability to cut more vinyl at one time by using both cutters at once. .... JB


----------



## thall17 (Dec 16, 2007)

US Cutter had been good to me. I have their 24" Laser Cutter


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

JB thanks but Gcc = ?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> JB thanks but Gcc = ?


 GCC is a brand name, I'm sure you can google to get more info. .... JB


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

uscutter said:


> I personally think SignBlazer Elements is superior to all other "Starter" software.


*cough*VE LXi*cough*


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

where between the copam, roland and graphtech do you figure the GCC bengal would fit ?


----------



## xConnie (Jan 21, 2008)

BandM said:


> So CuttingEdge do you have a cutter from USCutter?
> As for doing research thats what I have been doing its seems like 24hrs a day for the past 2 weeks. I'm not concerned about the price jumping overnight but I would like to get a cutter so I can start working with it.
> I would love to buy a nice Roland and be ready to go, but its just not possable, I have no choice but to buy a cheaper machine, and that's why I am trying to get opinions on these cutters. There are a few different companies that offer these less exspensive machines and I am just trying to narrow it down, I have sort of done that between USCutter and Signmax, and now I think I just need to know which cutter I should go with between these companies, unless I get advised on a different place that is compairable to those 2 companies.
> So is there a specific cutter you would advise me on?
> Thanks for the info and for your help.




BandM,
Did you buy a cutter? If so, which one did you decide to go with and how is it working out?

Thanks


----------



## lightning (Jan 15, 2008)

I purchased a 15" "Vinyl Express" cutter about 6 years ago. It worked fine as a hobby cutter but now that I have a business it has seen a lot more vinyl go through it. I am also looking for a cheap cutter to use, at least 24". I was surprised to find that I could buy a 34" cutter (US Cutter, Seiki, Pro Cut, etc) on e-bay for about $400 when I paid over $1000 then. I am using flexi master which was an upgrade at the time. I plan on using this software with the new cutter as the software they send doesn't sound real good. I've looked at the Pro-Cut with the Flexi starter dongle version. I was hoping I could use the dongle with my software. Does anyone know if that will work? 
I would also like to add that the starter software will work if you create in Corel or AI then import into the sign program to cut. Any feedback on cheap cutters would be helpful.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Reddawgs...
have you used the engraving part yet? i am in need of a new cutter., mine just took a poop and i say signamx site and curious of there package 1 deal with the engraver part.


----------

